# VOD & Mac: état des lieux



## Patamach (3 Octobre 2006)

Hello

Un ami me demande si son futur Mac permet le visonnage de VOD (video on demand) sur la multitude de sites qui offrent actuellement cette possibilit&#233; (question auquel je n'ai pas de r&#233;ponses, sauf pour iTunes ) 

A savoir:

TF1 - TF1 VISION
France T&#233;l&#233;visions - France TVOD
Arte - ArteVOD
Canal+ - CanalPlay
France Telecom - 24/24 Video
Free - VOD Freebox
Apple - iTunes Store

et j''ai du en oublier ...

Je pense qu'il serait interessant de d&#233;tailler sur ces diff&#233;rentes offres le business model (Prix / Location / Achat), la compatibilit&#233; Mac et les logicielles de lecture et pour finir quelques commentaires (Catalogue / Qualit&#233; Video / ...)
L'offre est tr&#232;s large et les informations techniques assez maigres.

Si vous avez d&#233;j&#224; essay&#233; du Mac une de ces offres je suis preneur de vos avis.

Thanks




Edit: j'h&#233;sitais &#224; poster &#231;a entre Internet et Video ...


----------



## ntx (3 Octobre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> TF1 - TF1 VISION


Non


> France Télévisions - France TVOD


Non


> Arte - ArteVOD


Non


> Canal+ - CanalPlay


Non


> Free - VOD Freebox


Seul la consultation est possible et comme la Frebox marche sur un Mac : OUI


> Apple - iTunes Store


Oui, heureusement

En fait tous les sites d'achat de vidéo utilisent les DRM M$ qui ne marchent que sur Windows. Mais si tu t'étais donnée la peine de visiter les sites tu aurais eu la réponse à ta question.


----------



## yr_75 (14 Décembre 2006)

Bonsoir,

Si on a Virtual PC, &#231;a marche ? Et si on a BootCamp ?


----------



## ntx (14 Décembre 2006)

yr_75 a dit:


> Si on a Virtual PC, ça marche ? Et si on a BootCamp ?


Du moment que tu as accès à un Windows et à un WMP suffisamment récents, cela marche bien sur.


----------



## yr_75 (16 Décembre 2006)

ntx a dit:


> Du moment que tu as accès à un Windows et à un WMP suffisamment récents, cela marche bien sur.



Merci  ça veut dire oui donc ?!!


----------



## ntx (16 Décembre 2006)

Avec Bootcamp, oui : tu as un vrai PC Windows.
Avec VPC ou Parallel, il peut exister des limitations, à essayer.


----------



## yr_75 (16 Décembre 2006)

Merci


----------

